# Cheap 26" road tyre - for turbo



## 3narf (7 Feb 2020)

Hi, does anyone have anything kicking around in the garage? I can get one from Halfords for £12 but I was hoping for something cheaper...

Thanks, Andy


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Feb 2020)

If you cover the postage I will send you the 26x1.9 version of this

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Continental-Trainer-Folding-Bicycle-26x1-75/dp/B0025U2NWG


----------



## 3narf (7 Feb 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> If you cover the postage I will send you the 26x1.9 version of this
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Continental-Trainer-Folding-Bicycle-26x1-75/dp/B0025U2NWG
> 
> ...



Fantastic! Just pm me your email address & I'll send it by PayPal if that's ok...


----------

